

Quantum computing for everyone - michael_nielsen
http://michaelnielsen.org/blog/?p=459

======
Eliezer
Overheard at Transhuman Atlanta:

"I can't wait to get my hands on a 64-qubit computer!"

"What are you going to do with 64 qubits?"

"I don't know, but I'll be doing it very fast."

------
cracki
written a bit too simplistic for my taste. then again, i like a decent book
and look down on anyone who's writing or saying "tl;dr".

~~~
ars
The mods were a little harsh on you (-1), because I agree it was a little too
simplistic.

------
time_management
Good article on a fascinating topic.

I find the most depressing aspect of QC, though, to be the no-cloning theorem.
Computation is a bit trickier when you can't copy data.

~~~
Herring
That's only for unknown states. You can prepare any state you want, in theory.

Quantum error correction is brilliant. I highly recommend looking it up if
you've done any college QM.

